# Tony Blair and Saddam sharing the same ICC docket?



## MAJOR_Baker (21 Jan 2004)

> British use of cluster bombs in the Iraq war could count as a war crime and justifies further investigation by the International Criminal Court (ICC) prosecutor in the Hague, a group of international lawyers say.
> 
> Seven academics from Britain, Ireland, France and Canada interviewed eyewitnesses and examined evidence to see if there was a case for referring British conduct to the court, said the pressure group Peacerights, which organised the review.


Things that make you go....HHHMMM  :warstory:


----------



## East Side Soprano (21 Jan 2004)

What‘s your source? I‘d like to read the whole article.


----------



## Cadet810 (21 Jan 2004)

Not really ...because there is not whole lot ofinformation up there.

What source did you get that from ? I would like to read the whole thing?...I don‘t understand completely.

What is war then ? A peacefull dispute?


----------



## Infanteer (21 Jan 2004)

Ha!  And who is going to bring him to trial?  The SAS?

Notice it is *academics* talking about the charges.  The world is busy trying to fight a war and these pole-smokers are debating about this?  They should be sent to Iraq for 6 months just for being useless to society in general.


----------



## jrhume (21 Jan 2004)

Rumsfeld was asked by a snotty reporter why the US was using cluster bombs in Afghanistan, such bombs being abhored by various human rights groups.  

"They‘re being used on frontline al-Qaeda and Taliban troops to try to kill them," replied Rumsfeld.

  Did he use the work ‘kill‘?   

Everyone knows there are problems with the use of cluster bombs, but some situations call for them.
IMHO, of course.


----------



## Gryphon (21 Jan 2004)

the one thing that i like is that at least they‘re showing that the ICC is not as corrupt.. at least "friendly" troops are being investigated to go infront of the Hague


----------

